
500 error from Facebook - vincent_s
http://facebook.com/logout
======
kozak
Interesting to see the 500 error message page being localized.

------
nicotonic
For some time this triggered a Facebook 500. Now just a 400 and a blank page.

[https://www.instagram.com/%ed](https://www.instagram.com/%ed)

That "%ed" trick works with some pages, I wonder what it does to them.

[https://www.reddit.com/%ed](https://www.reddit.com/%ed)
[https://outlook.com/%ed](https://outlook.com/%ed)

